# comments,suggestions,complaints.....2005 in the books



## katf1sh

ok now that the r/c super bowl is over i'm going to list what i liked and what could be done even better!

the good:

1) barry baker running oval again! got to talk to him for 30 seconds after the race. he is going to run more oval in 2005. like him or hate him he will be a positive for the oval scene!

2)the track: this was the very best racing surface we have had ever! TQ's were being set left and right in the third rounds! mike you done good!

3)rc results up to date race by race! simply awesome! nice job mr. croy

4)the winners circle: nice touch

5) radio impond: taking the radios back to your room worked out great!


the not so good:

1) touring oval guys got no love? we paid the same to enter we battled to make the A main...yet when it was time to race we did not have driver introductions? yeah i know it's a fun class but years past we got props like everyone else? hook a bruther up.......

2) touring oval A main JUMP starts 5 cars left before the buzzer while the other five waited for a re-start? i had no chance for a win but spotting half the field 4 seconds sucked!

3) the oval heads go home later every sunday it seems? 


the cons are minor and the racing was awesome!

i want to thank mike boylan for stepping up and making the racing surface kick butt! i want to thank the announcers for making it exciting..and last but not least..the thunder crew!!! great job guys! i will be back in 2006 for more! 

thanks again william sell


----------



## BrentP

I'm glad Mike got the surface worked out this year. I wish I could have been there to enjoy it. We're going to make every effort to make it down again next year.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires


----------



## Tommygun43

Ya I got a comment. I think my flight took a wrong turn and I went to the wrong race because the race I went to certainly was not world class...amazingly close...wheel to wheel....CLEAN racing. I went to the Hackfest nationals I think.

But "It's the same for everyone".....except the top 20 from the previous year that get a clean heat. 

It was cool seeing Barry wheel it around the wrecks for the 19 turn win.

Extremely disspointed.
-Tom


----------



## JPH Racing

It was a great event again this year! Mike B. and the Crew did a fantastic job again. The track was AWESOME!

Things I liked:

All the hanging out with friends and racers from around the country.

Meeting new people and putting faces to names.

Helping other people do better than they expected.

Making the A-Main in 1/12 Scale 19 Turn.

A highlight of my week was a 30 second conversation with Dusty Kemp.


What I didn't like:

Me being a rookie when it came to filling out my sponsor sheets! There were three up there, and I filled out my thank you's and such on the little paper, not any of the big ones ... And Kenny read off one of the big ones. I was bummed that people who helped me get into the A, didn't get thanked over the loud speaker ... But, I know what to do next time!

Jake


----------



## erock1331

I couldn't attend but the real time results were awesome.

I could tell which heat was up by seeing guys I knew on the stand and as they walked off the stand on the webcam I hit refresh on my browser and that heat's results were already posted...Amazing work...

Next year can we get a live video feed, that might be asking a bit much but its on my wish list, hehe


----------



## RC300

I agree the speed the results were up were amazing. I too sat down in front of puter when friends were about to race, saw them on the drivers stand, and when I saw them get off, waited a few seconds, hit refresh and there was the results. Pretty cool. Thanks to whoever made that possible.


----------



## David Butts

*Bummer!*

I'll tell ya what really got under my skin and I mean I was really miffed about it. The kind of anger that makes you just want to pull peoples limbs off one at a time and really slowly so they feel every tug. The I want to go out in the parking lot and key all the cars and smash all the windows rage. The If anybody even so much as looks at me wrong I'm gonna rip their head of and shove it up their, Whoa! Maybe I should just stop right there but I'm sure maybe you get the idea by now that I was really po'd. 

What was it? The little store there at the host hotel does'nt sell 12 packs, only sixer's.:freak: 



Hey Mike, When will the entry form be available? C'mon 2006 get here already


----------



## katf1sh

it was david croy i think this is his web site? http://www.rcraceresults.com/

as for the heats: if you attended last year and did well do you think you deserved to be put in the Z qualifier the next year? do i think there is a easy fix for sorting heats? nope...even the A qualifiers had it's share of hackers..yes i think it was the same for everyone when it comes to sorting. in the end it's the guys on the stand with you who need to show the love. i was delivered a few times and not once did i hear a "my bad" not much you can do about it..... i'm saving up for 2006 now,lol.


----------



## Tommygun43

katf1sh said:


> as for the heats: if you attended last year and did well do you think you deserved to be put in the Z qualifier the next year?


Yes. I believe it should be the same for everyone, especially if it's going to be advertised as the same for everyone.


----------



## GATOR45

*One Word To Sum Up The Snowbirds!*

"MELLO"!!!!!!!!
I think in all my years of attending the SNOWBIRDS,this one by far was the most mello.I think because it is ,for the most part the same 800 guys every year,and once we all get there and settle in,it's like we never left?
Pretty cool though!!I had a great time,seeing some guys and gals I haven't seen in a while.I think we all had a good time,yeah,it's frustrating to get your car dialed in,like most of the guys from up north,who run on the the rug every week.So kudos to all of the Florida boys who did well!
I wish I could have run my mains,but I had a family emergancy at home to attend.

But my vote next year is to ,lay all the wood down and "ASPHALT" it!!!!!!

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Tommygun43

Oh well, stuff happens I guess. I will never go there again, it was good to experience once in a lifetime. If I feel like racing race national champs I'll just drive a couple hours to either of the tracks that the top 2 finishers in stock race at.


----------



## haysreeling

Heres an idea.... find a way to put 30 hours in a day so theres time to sleep.... ugh too much work for toy cars. LOL

Hays JR


----------



## THE DARKSIDE

Just got back to the Mile High City. Overall, one of the best run events that I have ever been too. The event seemed to run much smoother than last year. I must agree that some of the races were pretty brutal. I guess that that is what happens when you get together the best oval drivers in the nation and everybody is trying their hardest to do well. Hats off to Mike and the rest of the Thunder Crew. It was great to see old friends and to attach faces to HobbyTalk handles. I sleep now........


----------



## davepull

wish we could have got our motors sooner. and wish the oval resort was posted sooner. wish all the savages would have stayed home.


----------



## BRDRACING

I was one that didn't get the best group of racers to run with but I still made the b-main. Never really got to really show how good the car was until the main. My last qual. is when I fininally got to get a some what of a clean run in. But I feel good about how I did this year. 
The carpet was perfect and the Snowbirds crew did a pretty good job. I got to talk to some guys that I have not had a chance to talk to since last year and that was cool.

brooks


----------



## RCKID DB

things i liked:

everything except the one thing i didnt like

the thing i didnt like:

always having to walk to the track to see what race was on the track... we all had radios but i didnt see the use of them this year being that they never said what race was on the track... i mist a club race because of it... i just think that they should make a better habbit out of saying what race is on the track...

i had a great time and the track was mint with TQs being set in the 3rd rounds, now thats something you dont see every year... :thumbsup: 

Adam Brown


----------



## Racin Steve

*Good job!*

Good job Mike and the crew ... you were under a lot of pressure from what happened in 2004 (rough track) and you proved to be up to the task. Schedule was followed up to the minute and the show went on smoothly.

Congratulations to Steve Peake for providing TQ Cells' its first Snowbird Nats' win ... your car was fast right out of the hauler (box I mean).

Thank you CustomWorks, Putnam Pro-Pulsion, John's BSR, you have great products but what makes you #1 is you guys behind the products (Rob, Arnie, Todd and John).

Sorrrrrrrrrry for all the guys I spun and hit with my cars this past week ... Usually, you roughly get hit as many time you hit other guys so it levels out ... but this past week I admit I probably hit a couple more guys than I got hit ... so, MEA CULPA Dwight Smith, Erik Steenhoven, Arnie Fie, Daryl Silva, John Zubak and all the other racers I spun and punted  


Here are some suggestions for next year ...

More open practice (free practice that is) ... I got a new transmitter later in the week ... and I had to set it in a 6-cell mod controlled practice run 'cause there wasn't to be any free practice soon after ... I say that the track shall be opened for free practice for a couple of minutes now and then so we can go on and off the track as needed.

Single lap qualifying instead of club races ... 5 cars on the track at once for 1 minute. Each racers' best 5 laps average goes in the book in order to set the grid in friday's first qualifier.

I can't wait for 2006...

Steve Salvas


----------



## Barry Baker

I just wanted to say thank you to all of the birds staff.....

I finnally had fun racing rc cars again...and it came with the oval cars...

I really had a blast....if it wasnt for Greg and Ziggy being there with an extra car I wouldnt even have raced.....

They have been the greatest guys to me since I have met them for the first time in Akron...thanx Sean for introducing them to me.....

I do have to say that oval racing is harder then everyone thinks...your car has to be perfect to go fast....If it wasnt for Greg and Ziggy my car probably would have been bananas...lol

I do feel I had a third place car but with the bad luck that happened between Greg and Rick I was lucky to get the lead and hold on to it with a charging Mr. Warren comming...but I guess the ice was my friend at the end....

I hope to race more oval this next year so I can have some more fun next year at the Birds....

So thanks to Silva Concepts...Greg Honeycut and Ziggy for all your help again..

and to everyone that was there I hope you had as much fun as I did.....

See ya at the races,

Barry


----------



## FlippersKid

*Thieves at the 'Birds*

 I have a major complaint! No, I'm not a racer. I'm a kid of a racer. But I hear the good natured heckling you all give each other and how much you support each other, even when you're racing against each other. 

But while at Race Rock Sunday night celebrating with everyone else, whether or not you won or lost, someone stole three of my Dad's boxes from his truck. Three boxes of chargers, Dyno machines, power supplies, batteries, tires, etc. not to mention scales and measures he has specially made over the years that can't be replaced. 

How could you? I know you're out there and read these forums. I hope that when you took his boxes that everything you stole will not help you win. Anything gained by stealing will not help you win or build a better car. Ever heard of karma?? It's fixing to kick you in butt

Shock overcame him Sunday night when it happened, but yesterday and today it's like he's been punched in the gut. I think he's more disappointed that someone he calls a fellow racer would steal from him than actually losing his equipment. Hell, if you'd ask him he'd give you whatever you wanted. 

Yeah, I'm biased. He's my Dad. But he's a good person who's sole obsession is racing these friggin' little cars. He doesn't cheat, lie, or steal to win. He simply tinkers around with his cars and races for fun.

To all other racers who are honest and in it for the fun of racing, keep your eyes open. There is a thief in the hen house looking for you to let your guard down to steal your stuff. Also, be on the lookout... I'm sure his supplies and equipment will show up somewhere.

FlippersKid


----------



## Pete_85

Good times at the 'Birds again this year. The track was nice and fast all week long and gave everyone a chance to do their best. I can't say thanks enough to Jim Rufiange from www.rc-edge.com and thanks to Pete and Sam D'Agnolo as well as Adam Brown. Big congrats to Steve Peake on his win after missing out on the A in past years then storming in with TQ runs and laying whips to all of us this year. -Pete R.


----------



## [email protected]

*Good Work, Hard Work, Great Fun*

Just my 2¢, but this year topped last year by far. Thanks to Mike Boylan for all the help with producing the video footage and the chance to be a part of the staff... a class act. I know how much time it takes to put on a good show and Mike and his whole crew did an excellent job. Even the racers were awesome with being ready by the race time. 
I was VERY impressed on how quickly the Oval races were as everyone was on and off the driver’s stand, checked in, and off and racing within a minute or two. I know some of the Oval classes did not get their introductions like the On-Road guys, but I think this was something that had to be compromised due to being 2 hours behind schedule... but finished up on time! 
Thanks to CRC and the Calandra boys for the Ozite carpet as I noticed that was a HUGE improvement over last year as well. It held up perfectly and will be great for anyone who ends up with the rug. I am happy to see that because SCH just got some from the exact same run so I know it will last a few years. 
The only complaint I have is from UPS as I overnight expressed some Steel City Hobbies banners down to Mike... and they never made it... I am still checking into this but in case they did make it down, someone please give the Steel City Hobbies banners to Mike B. so I can get them back. I just had them made last week and they cost me big bucks. 
Hope to see everyone in the future!
Mike R. :wave:


----------



## fireman13

Just would like to let everyone know there is a thief among us. I put my racing equipment in my pickup, went to Race Rock for a good time Sunday night. While I was in the cafe, some one liked my eguipment better than I did. THEY STOLE IT OUT OF MY TRUCK, THE OTHER THINGS THEY STOLE WITH IT TELLS ME SOMEONE AT RACE ROCK, A FELLOW RACER DID THE DEED, I AM SORRY TO SAY.--- I WILL POST A LIST OF EQUIPMENT LATER STOLEN LATER--- THANKS PHILIP HARWOOD


----------



## BRDRACING

Philip,
I am sorry to hear that. I Can't Believe that some one would do that. Philip is a good guy that just loves to race. I hope some can help him find his stuff.
Brooks


----------



## travymoto1

davepull said:


> wish we could have got our motors sooner. and wish the oval resort was posted sooner. wish all the savages would have stayed home.


If all of the savages would have stayed home you would have missed the race!!! ahahahahahahaha


----------



## travymoto1

This was my first year at the "Birds" and I had a great time. The track crew and organizer did an outstanding job. As hard as they were working, you could tell that they were having a great time. This race and venue make it such a fun time. God willing, I will be back next year.


----------



## Smalls

Likes..... Everything but what I dislike. ( I have been to both this ( now ) and Cleveland, and by far this is better then Cleveland.


Dislikes
Oval A main guys took it in the shorts ( come on atleast call them out).

I won a B main... and did not get my picture taken with the SnowBirds chicklets... it was advertised that I would. Had I won the Z main in onroad I would have been able to. On Road race director needs to get the show moving... He was rediculously lax with getting the grid set and the show under way. In my eyes this is the true only black eye I saw of the whole event. Don't advertise it, if your not going to do it.


----------



## Spoofy's Daddy

Phillip very sorry to hear about your stuff getting taken. If there is anyway that Jonathan and I can help you out just let us know. 

Some People just dont have a heart I guess bc if YOU did you def. wouldnt have taken anything from this man. Truly a great person. 

Richard


----------



## Al Spina Fan

Adam,

We had no trouble hearing what heat they were on, then again we actually paid attention to the race instead of the 6 pack.......lol

The best part was "pick the hack"....watching Steve Fuime run to the pits to get a wrench so my pick would not be out of the race was hillarious.

Sorry Steve but I must agree with you. you had tunnel vision a few times this weekend and watching you spin Arnie was.....well.....a surprise.

Overall, a great weekend!

Peter Coll


----------



## katf1sh

phillip? is this the same person who was pitting with brooks? 

you know i'm local here in florida i would like a list of everything that got stolen if possible. i know it's oval stuff and i have an oval series. if i see anything that was stolen out of your truck i will have the police involved asap!

phil is one of the nicest people you will meet! figures it would be his stuff some low life would take! this is bad news! phil email me [email protected] i thought we might go the whole week without a stolen item!!!!!


----------



## ptown20

This was my first visit to the race and only as a spectator. I had a great time but must agree that the on-road races seemed to take longer to get under way.
I think Mike really needs to think about starting the rounds on Thursday. That way you would have 1 round each day for oval and on-road and then you could have practice sessions the remainder of each day. I know that after this visit I will return next year to race and for anyone that hasn't been you must go at least once as this is aa great event.
Paul Townsend


----------



## David Butts

*Aha!*



Al Spina Fan said:


> Overall, a great weekend!
> 
> Peter Coll


Ok now I can make the connection between the screen name. Hey Peter, can I have my stickers back now?  Nice meeting ya dude and good runs.

Is it 2006 yet? I wonder if the hotel takes reservations 51 weeks early?


----------



## New92

Just gotta agree with everyone. This was my first time going and I was just a spectator but I will be back every year now either watching or racing, but I will be there.

The wife and I had a blast just hanging out with the friends we had there and watching the racing. I even caught her cheering, saying "come on come on"! and clapping lol.

Can't wait till I can participate!


----------



## BRDRACING

Kat this is Phillip that was with me in the pit room.
I hope some one out there can help with this

brooks


----------



## Al Spina Fan

*Stickers*



David Butts said:


> Ok now I can make the connection between the screen name. Hey Peter, can I have my stickers back now?  Nice meeting ya dude and good runs.
> 
> Is it 2006 yet? I wonder if the hotel takes reservations 51 weeks early?


Dave,

I'll give you your stickers back next year. You were great fun...can you get Mike to put a keg beside the drivers stand???


----------



## GATOR45

*Gd!!!! Thieves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

There is nothing worse than a "THIEVE"!!!!!!!
But,if you find out who did it,let us know?
I would love nothing better,than to PUNISH a low life scumbag THIEF!!
Because when you steal from the brotherhood of R/C,you MUST be punished accordingly!!!!!!

BUT,it may not have been an R/C racer after all,because last year at a Race Rock Race,to guys stopped and one got out and stole a guys car off his pit table and ran back to the car and hauled arse!!There is allot going on all the time in Orlando,and unless you catch them red handed,nobody else knows what they are doing..
But I sure hope whoever did this,has a terrible thing happen to him!! :dude:


----------



## VA.RACER

HEY Barry Baker, That's Gary, LOL, not MR. Warren. It was a blast trying to run your butt down. I have been racing a long time, but this was my first run in 19T at the birds. It is a class that is alot of fun for sure. The track was great this year and my hat's off to Mike and the crew. 
Can't wait til next year for a rematch!!!


----------



## cneyedog

Brooks, get kat a list of what was taken, we'll all be on the lookout in the coming months. Thanks again for all the monster horsepower you supplied ....... next year I'll try and drive better ...... lol. 

I had an absolute blast at this years birds. Mike and the whole crew did a great job and the track was kickass all week....... no problems........ and it didnt get slower after the first round......it was very consistent.

Even the overpowering smell of paragon from years past wasnt a factor this year ....... it was better.

Where there is room for improvement I think ole Mikey will do so, he has shown in the past that if there is a way to improve things he will. He might not do what everyone suggests......but somehow the race get a little better each year.

RcResults's David Croy was the mastermind behind the up to the minute updates on the web for race results and practice times. It was awesome to go back to the hotel room and check the laptop for laptimes and results. kinda like the nascar boys can do in the garage area. I'm confident that it will only be improved upon in the upcoming months as well.

No race will ever be perfect and there's always room for improvement ..... BUT I can tell you this ...... it was the most fun and seemed extremely layed back, it seemed everyone had fun this year.


----------



## mproy

I want to say thank you to Mike Boylan and David Croy. You see I didn't even leave my house (Montreal, Canada) and with the web cam, online results and practice times I was able to track my Friends and fellow weekly competitors. It was like being there. All while wrenching on my car.

This was possible because the camera and results were in sych, you could follow both and witness reactions as the people came off the stand.

M.P.


----------



## kevina250

DA*% Phillip! I tell you what. Get the list to Kat and you and Brooks come down with us to Daytona. If they find out who did it then we can pull it out of his a**. Seriously, If you need anything, let me know. I am here to help as all other honest RC oval racers are. Think about coming down with us though.


----------



## WarrenS

A resort after the first round of oval would have been nice.

I was on both ends of the stick. In stock I was out to lunch and while just trying to stay out of the way I got tangled up with Peter Coll and might have cost him a spot in the A. Sorry Peter.

In 19 turn I got drove all over the place by a backmarker in round one and destroyed by him in round two.

I know it might take a bit more time for everyone to figure out heats and conflicts again but it would have made my weekend and maybe some others that I screwed up better.

The race director might also think about announcing the leader and other fast cars on the track to those getting lapped or passed, it's not needed in the expert classes but might be helpful in the stock and sportsman classes.

I also noticed that announcing what race was on the track was a bit relaxed as qualifying wore on. It was late though, I probably missed half of what was said. 

Overall, what a great show. I couldn't imagine attempting to put on something like this and I'll be back. Tuesdays practice was the first laps I've ran in 3 years and I enjoyed ever minute of it. Those oval tech guys are the greatest, I'm not sure I could be so nice and polite after hours apon hours of tech.


----------



## Alan Behler

yes it was great t o watch the results from home
there has to be better 19 turn rules for next year. most of us didnt know it was going on last year and then we heard that this year the laydown brushes would be illegal

glad to see the track was much better this year goodjob on that guys
cant wait till next year


----------



## Al Spina Fan

WarrenS said:


> A resort after the first round of oval would have been nice.
> 
> I was on both ends of the stick. In stock I was out to lunch and while just trying to stay out of the way I got tangled up with Peter Coll and might have cost him a spot in the A. Sorry Peter.


Warren,

I wish I could let you take the blame for my being BQ, but alas, it was my own fault. We tangled in round 2 which was slower for all of us. In round 1, my L.O.F.T (Lack of F*&%ing Talent) took over for a few laps and those extra 10ths were the difference. I was just happy to be there and will try to avoid the brain fade next year...


----------



## kaleidoscopem

Here is my 2 cents if anyone cares. I believe for the amount of people there, it was ran rather smoothley. I know I probably couldnt have done any better. Good job to all of the staff... Thank you! I do however agree that there was ALOT of hacking going on. In both On-road and Oval. I seriously didnt even get one good run, cause everytime out there I got hacked at least a couple of times. C'mon! Lets race! Its not a demo derby. To me, I think they did a pretty good job announcing what race they were on, but if you werent payin it alot of attention, it could definately be easy to miss what race they were on. I know it would be totally hard, but I agree there should be some sort of an adance qualifier instead of club races. Idealy I think it would be nice to just get everyone lined up, and go boom boom boom, and each guy gets like 3 laps, and that places you in your qualifier race...Just an idea. My only other comment is about the stolen stuff....Just an idea, but you guys were all on I-Drive....Thats only the busiest area in all of Orlando, and its not exactley a small lil town. It is possible that someone outside of our lil RC ring could have stolen your stuff. Personally, I would have called the police right then and got the proper authorities involved. My dad had a bunch of tools stolen, and the cops found them at a pawn shop, and was able to salvage some of his stuff...all just thoughts and ideas!!! I cant wait for next year!!!


----------



## Anytime72

Although I didn't lose anything that valuable. Whe we got back from Race Rock our Oval Racing Concepts banner was missing. I feel bad for the guys who really lost some valuable stuff. There were a few shady people around at the end of the day and they didn't look like racers at least not faces I've seen. Maybe Mike can get some security guards to walk the place next year. I had a slight problem hearing the heats as well and our radio was on the whole time.


----------



## WarrenS

Al Spina Fan said:


> Warren,
> 
> I wish I could let you take the blame for my being BQ, but alas, it was my own fault. We tangled in round 2 which was slower for all of us. In round 1, my L.O.F.T (Lack of F*&%ing Talent) took over for a few laps and those extra 10ths were the difference. I was just happy to be there and will try to avoid the brain fade next year...



Thanks, that makes me feel a bit better.

I also had fun running 4.2's and 4.3's in 19 turn and watching you drive away from me.


----------



## Al Spina Fan

WarrenS said:


> Thanks, that makes me feel a bit better.
> 
> I also had fun running 4.2's and 4.3's in 19 turn and watching you drive away from me.



24 degrees with a 3.1 rollout...too bad it pushed like a bulldozer....lol

Peter


----------



## WarrenS

I was totally lost, ran 36 or whatever the max amount you could before the endbell fell off and 2.65


----------



## davepull

after reading everbodies post I'll stick up for Dave and Kenny. they did a wonderful job performing a extremly boring task. like to see all you guys try it. 

closed circuit tv would solve alot of problems. 

also I think the ifmar oval qualifying bites. I tried to start the race to different ways the first time I took off with the pack and got screwed so the second time I decided to wait and go alone and guess what I got screwed again. alot of guys forget they are on there own clock and do stupid things which leads to innocent people getting screwed. go back to heads up starts.


----------



## davepull

oh yah run the oval mains first


----------



## David Butts

*Say what?*



Al Spina Fan said:


> 24 degrees with a 3.1 rollout...too bad it pushed like a bulldozer....lol
> 
> Peter


 
Believe it or not I had a 3.02 rollout with 24 deg ready to roll in the main butt(tm) was talked out of it. Doh! earlier in the year at the now defunct RPM raceway(a similar sized track to boot) I tried that rollout and turned my best lap times and count. Could've cooked on the motor afterwards but it ran the numbers. Who wouldnt sacrifice a motor for a fast run? Oh well there's allways next year and I'm ready for it already. That 4cell mod class is looking really interesting. Hmmmm? Give me speed or give me shattered graphite. :thumbsup:


----------



## cneyedog

Dave, I have to disagree about the ifmar starts. The ifmar starts work fine ...... it really depends upon who your racing with. At least using ifmar starts, it doesnt matter where on the grid you start you have a equal chance, whereas before if you started on the pole for a qualifier that would more then likely be the best one, cause next time you went to the rear........ I like the ifmar starts at a race as big as the birds.

BTW, if you want to change the starts, have the on-road guys go back to heads up starts in their qualifers too .......... :thumbsup: 

I think the biggest problem is those of us who have run on-road and run ifmar understand your on your own clock, racing the clock not the cars. My qualifiers were all very clean for a change.


----------



## Al Spina Fan

David Butts said:


> That 4cell mod class is looking really interesting. Hmmmm? Give me speed or give me shattered graphite. :thumbsup:


Dave,

Put the beer down......I'd love to see you in the touring oval class. Pick the hack would be a real blast then.....lol

Peter


----------



## Jim Rufiange

Whether you use IFMAR or heads up, you are still racing the clock.


----------



## davepull

Jim Rufiange said:


> Whether you use IFMAR or heads up, you are still racing the clock.


like Cdog said there are alot of people who can't figure it out. 

CDog I see your point and it does make sense. I guess I was been to nice. and next year I'll do the same and hope for the best. :thumbsup:


----------



## katf1sh

davepull said:


> I guess I was been to nice. :thumbsup:


 
ok now there is a bold face lie! muahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahahahaa


----------



## davepull

never thought I would catch myself saying this. But if I could have caught yah!!!!!!! lol good run fish


----------



## BarryG

Before Kenny has a stroke . . . Oval didnt use IFMAR starts, they used staggered starts. If they used IFMAR starts then the pole sitter would be lapping half the field before they started. Unless of course you had an auctioneer as an announcer. 

Now I'm going to throw out something nobody has mentioned. I'd like to thank ALL of the Snowbird sponsors. Without their support, the Snowbirds might not even be possible. 

I've read through the majority of this thread and outside of someone thanking their own sponsors, I don't think that anyone showed appreciation to the companies that really help make this race a reality. Many might bash Trinity and RC Car Action at times, but the facts of the matter are that they were the 2 big sponsors of the Birds. 

If it came down to RC Car Action choosing between giving up a few pages of ad space to write an oval article or giving a grand or two or ? to be a major sponsor of the Birds, which would you rather have? I can remember when Trinity use to send money and product to Mike when the Birds were at Thunder, even though they werent sending any of their team down to race, cuz the old TRC cap tires just couldn't compete with the BSR's. 

So I'm not saying don't bash these guys if you disagree with something they did, I'm just saying the door's got to swing both ways. If someone doesn't say thanks, then some day they might just figure . . why bother?


----------



## cneyedog

Barry, the staggered start is the same as an Ifmar on-road start, each individual driver is on their own seperate clock. Only difference is because of the layout of an oval all the cars roll off at the sametime instead of waiting for their number to be called.


----------



## Ginsu

I would like to add, that Katfish is the man! Lets make sedan oval official, and treat it like any other class. I am ready to infuse new lifeblood into this class, so PLEASE lets keep in alive at the birds. I know for a fact, short of death and natural disaster that there will be 5 more drivers running that class.........I sure hope FOCAR keeps the touring oval class alive.... :thumbsup: Hope to see you in Daytona.


----------



## katf1sh

lol thanks dave! 

ginsu we will always have a touring oval class in the focar series. 

rumors of barry baker running touring oval next year are going around...who would start such a rumor? lol hope to see a few new faces at the first event april 15th at TQ hobbies..... woooooooooooooooo


----------



## David Butts

*Uh huh?*



katf1sh said:


> Rumors of Barry Baker running touring oval next year are going around.


Yeah I heard on the enter nette that they had been working on the TC4O at area 51's exclusive touring oval track. Shhhhhhhh It's really hush hush. If the famous Mr. Baker gets on here and denies it it will prove he has been given anti-memory drugs by his sponsors. He cant even remember who they are.








This is just a joke and not meant to offend anyone including the aforementioned Mr. Baker hisself.


----------



## fireman13

Despite my recent donation of racing parts to humeever took them I will be back next year to race touring oval. Had to much fun, but will be better prepard for the thief, learned a good lession.


----------



## bandit43ca4

well the canadians sure showed how it was done in 4 cell stock this year steve peake is a regular at our track in napanne ontario and b main winner jeff dremmie is to hats off to them this year


----------



## Mr.fastman

Well here's my most important comment. The Thunder racing crew is absolutely awesome!!! You all made the impossible look easy, I know you all worked very hard and deserve a standing O for the job you did, Thanks I had a great time. Chuck if you read this I didn't forget that I owe you a 7&7, hows the leg healing?

Doug Parisano


----------



## RC Runner

Stopped by on the way to Daytona... very impressive, nice work.


----------



## Dodgefan23

To Mike, Julie, and all the hardworking 'Birds staff, thank you for the tireless effort. This was my first of many trips to the Snowbirds and everything was great! Can't wait for next year!

Brian


----------



## RCThunder

Thanks everyone for your comments!

I have been working on the new Snowbird site a little each day. Right now we have the A-main driver sheets added and pictures are going to be next. Interesting data we added was total racers at the race. We had 448, with oval having 227 and on-road 221.

CYA!!


----------



## Mr.fastman

Already counting the days till snowbirds 2006!
Chuck if you read this, I still owe you a 7&7, just didn't want you to think I forgot. Has your injury healed yet?


----------



## SBHG2004

"Its no doubt a great event, some things need improvement." 
Mike B needs to enforce a black flag rule or anounce that lap cars realy need to get out of the way of the leaders.(way too much of a hack fest this is suppose to be the greatest race of all time , I didn't see much clean racing) A reshuffle after the first round is a must. If you attended you will agree.


----------



## Herc Driver

Mike, had fun sorry I had to leave...the boss said I had to fly...so life in the USAF my man! That darn TAMIYA WON't BREAK


----------



## CBear3

SBHG2004 said:


> "Its no doubt a great event, some things need improvement."
> Mike B needs to enforce a black flag rule or anounce that lap cars realy need to get out of the way of the leaders.(way too much of a hack fest this is suppose to be the greatest race of all time , I didn't see much clean racing) A reshuffle after the first round is a must. If you attended you will agree.


No, I don't agree. A guy I made the trip with ran on-road and was hacked into a pipe in the first qualifier, breaking the car and ending his race. They reshuffled and he was stuck in a heat with guys who couldn't figure out which side of the car was supposed to be pointed up and couldn't ever get close to a good run. He still nearly made the A, imagine what he might have done if he'd had even a mediocre qualifier. He was stuck there for the next two qualifiers. The track proved that it was still fast in the third round, several TQs were made. You get two rounds to lay down a time thats somewhat representative of how fast you are, and then you can go for broke in the third Q in a heat that should be more taylored to your speed. I think the resort after two worked great for oval personally.


----------



## Tommygun43

I feel it may have been easier to get a clean run in on road because lap times are 11 seconds compared to ovals 4 second lap times. This spreads the field out a bit. (I'd probably run on road if I went again.) But thats beside the point.

The problem I had was I was half a second faster per lap than 4 cars in my heat. So I was lapping at least 4 cars every 9 laps. I would have been happy if they would have sorted heats by practice times, club race.........car color, alphabetically.....lol...SOMETHING, anything!! Oh well.

I look at it like Nascar, it's great but can always be improved.


----------



## Ginsu

*Brushless?*

Does Mike plan on running a brushless class in oval and onroad in 2006?


----------



## "Chris Ulbrik"

*Resorts*

The only thing that i thaught could have been done different was resorting after the 1st round rather than the 2nd round. Other than that everything ran smooth. Good job Mike.

Chris Ulbrik


----------



## Anytime72

Maybe next year they can enforce the controlled practice better. Many guys jumping into different practice sessions to get more track time. Real easy to see since it was all available online minutes after they ran.


----------

